# The best time of year?



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

When is the best time of year (weather and seas) to bareboat charter? I'm thinking BVI or Greece.
BVI is a bit of a no-brainer, with the hurricane season July-November and the holidays probably being quite crowded, but I am much less familiar with the Med. seasons. Any real storm seasons over there or times of the year that are far better than others?


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

The first time in the Med we got a boat right at the end of the season, and there a few problems, all relatively minor, but as you might imagine, more than than you'd paid for. Twice now we've decided on the start of the season, and there were fewer problems. It could be that very late in the season, the boats have more problems, and that very early in the season, the boats might not be quite ready. Anyway, again this year we're going with the start of the season.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, Tejas. That's the type of info. I'm lookin' for, except...what's the season, again?


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

The season I mentioned starts I think in May and ends in September. If you look at web sites of various companies, I think you'll find rates that vary by time of the year - essentially double rates at high-season versus the rates at low-season. At the start and end of the season, not all of the restaurants or even hotels are open, and at high-season it's a zoo. We have traveled a couple times to Europe in "high season" (not sailing) and decided we much preferred low-season even if not quite everthing was open. Think "April in Paris."


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Soulesailor. BVI next December! Don't forget to bring me!


----------

